# Any canadian engine builderS?



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

as most know, from my previous thread that my 09' brute 750 is blown up, i believe i threw a bearing. But i have zero experiance with any engine work like this so i would prefer to have it built by someone with knowledge of these. Local dealer quoted me 2500$ for parts and another 2500$ for labour..REALLY dont want that. i wouldnt be able to do it untill probably after winter unless i got a loan, i'm forking out $4k as it is to fix my trucks transmission lol thanks guys.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

forgot to add that i'm located in central alberta, so would like to stick to Canadian builders cause shippin kills me to the states..lol


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Check out TRP


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

TRP is way over the other side of Canada in Nova Scotia. For that might as well send it down south lol.

I don't think there are any in that part of Canada.. probably best off doing it yourself.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

darnit. i want to do it myself to save the money, but i have never tore open an engine in my life haha atleast i'm sure shipping it away would cost me TONS lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

it would.. they are not complicated really but you need to be educated in how things work just to have the confidence really.. 2500 is just too much for that though.. most engine builders would probably replace rod bearings and install bbk for like 500-1000 I would say.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

There is a really good shop in Grande prairie that would probably be way cheaper than that where are you at?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh Rimbey sorry on my phone right now screen is small lol..... It's called the mod shop they do clutch maching and the works I can find out what it would cost if you like or i will find the number and post it for you tommorrow


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

And what do you mean threw a bearing???? Did you spin a bearing or throw a rod?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

If your looking to do it yourself or with a hand could see what I can do to give you a hand With it..... I'm a hd mechanic but ain't much that rotates I can't fix


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

haha well i think i spun a bearing then i was mixed up, not too sure exactly what happened would have to be diagnosed.. my dads a 20+ year licensed mechanic too he thinks i should just do it, i'm just not confident and i get frustrated WAY to easily over my quad lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

well what ever you do STAY CALM and do not get mad when doing it......stay calm and take your time i also know a really good wrecker just into bc that might have a spare engine kicking around so you can ride and take your time in doing your rebuild.....would seem like a really good excuse for an 840 bbk to me!!!!!!!! but i will check a few things out for you up here and let you know what i find out i will go with multiple options but might not know all of them till monday tuesdayish......sorry but i got a brute to abuse all weekend....lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

is your engine siezed?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

narfbrain said:


> well what ever you do STAY CALM and do not get mad when doing it......stay calm and take your time i also know a really good wrecker just into bc that might have a spare engine kicking around so you can ride and take your time in doing your rebuild.....would seem like a really good excuse for an 840 bbk to me!!!!!!!! but i will check a few things out for you up here and let you know what i find out i will go with multiple options but might not know all of them till monday tuesdayish......sorry but i got a brute to abuse all weekend....lol


hahaha i'm thinking of doing the High compression 750 std bore kit, has enough power for my 31's lol, but i'm really in no real rush cause most my money is tied up in my truck by wednesday getting my transmission rebuilt/built for my cummins. but my engine isn't seized, i actually have a video of what it sounds like, was the last time i started it so i made sure to take a video lol


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sounds like clutch noise not engine ... 

heres hoping ..
i would take clutch cover back off and check it out ... 

its frustrating the first few times you do these things , but after a few times its simple as can be ... 

trust me , i wanted to burn mine ...


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

pull the clutches off then start it that will narrow it down.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

The video I posted was with all the clutches taken off and through knockin is coming from behind the cvt

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

you had the primary and secondary clutches pulled for that with the cover on? kind seemed like it was coming from your snorkels and clutch cover in the video not your engine.....it honestly just sounds like clutches, if you spun a bearing you cannot begin to turn it over 99.999999% of the time it will seize solid, as we all know kawi already has loud clutches if you didnt do something right when you changed your spring etc. that could be it....... dont know what in there you could have done but that is where i would put my money if i were a betting man


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Why are you guys making him second guess himself.. he already started a thread about what is wrong and they all said definitely engine.

That noise sounds way to deep and loud to be a clutch, and it got louder as he moved the camera down towards bottom end. Plus if he had the clutches off he had the clutches off, lol.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol yah it's not the clutches I removed them and the cvt cover and still the noise appeared. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya i dont know man the grinding/whining noise coming out of it is definatly odd......like i said sounded like clutch not engine and didnt hear it on left side of the bike when the camera was there......dunno what might really be going on to be honest......have not heard anything like that before aside from clutches.....you may want to try further diagnostics your self before going too far one thing you could do is pull your oil filter oil cut it with a filter cutter or tubing/line/pipe cutter so no additional grindings are added, cut the filter close to the base (o ring side of the filter) pull the "casing" off of the filter havent cut open a kawi filter before but you will probably have to cut the filter media at the top and bottom to remove the filter media completely to remove it slice the filter media down one of the grooves so that you can pile it all up in a straight line and put it in a bench vice (c clamp will work if you dont have one maybe put something on either side to squeeze the oil out) once you have squeezed the oil out you can spread the media out and see what is in there......if you are having bearing issues you can expect to see brass looking shavings in there or gear or what have you issues will show up as steel shavings........ one of the places i would start..... not making any noise i could diagnose by that asides from clutches just by hearing a video but you can try that see what it turns up also can try dropping the oil into a CLEAN container let the oil sit and seperate inspect the oil and maybe run a magnet through it see what you turn up there.....like i said before i do know of a few wreckers and will do some checking for you im sure there would be an engine/trans kicking around somewhere for not too bad of price i will get back to you on that and let you know this week but you did say your father is a mechanic maybe have him help you to diagnose it before you get too far into it???? Either way hope the best of luck into finding something out to get you closer to the solution sorry i couldnt be of more help but without being able to see and diag. your bike personally just WAY too hard with the ODD sounds its making but try some things yourself maybe with your dad and i will look into a few other options for you......GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks man. I plan on trying to figure out more about it. But right now I'm focused on fixing my truck and looking to change my job.. thinking of working up north to afford all the playing I do haha

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

ya toys aint cheap and it will be taking off again here right away still got lots of racked iron up here but when frost hits plenty of work up here for sure (not that its real slow now but.....)


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Extreme machines is located between sylvan and rimbey. He knows his Kawi motors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------

